# Stawianie Gentoo od nowa[Gentoo LiveDVD czy Sabayon]?

## Nomen

Hello 

Padł mi dysk, to fakt. Uratowalem co moglem (najważniejsze ,że zdjęcia z 5 lat ).

Sprawdziłem dysk poprzez polecenie badblock -svn - metoda bezpieczna nieinwazyjna. Potem zapuściłem fsck.

Cały proces powtarzalem kilka razy. Za kazdym razem znajdowal jakies badblocki i błędy.

Nie odwarzyłem się jeszcze na badblock -w bo jeszcze nei zrobiłem kopii partycji, więc nie wiem czy dysk jest do uratowania. W każdym razie mam drugi dysk na ktorycm chcę postawić system od nowa.

Narazie jakoś udało mi się podnieść isniejącą instalacje Gentoo ale jest pełno błędów ponieważ trochę plików na pewno uległo uszkodzeniu.

Teraz zastanawiam się co zrobić:

1)Przenieść isniejące partycje na dobry dysk i próbować naprawić system?? Rozważam to tylko wtedy jeśli isnieje jakiś automatyczny sposób na spawdzenie lub przebudowanie całego systemu. 

emerge -e world ; revdep-rebuild ,co jeszcze ??? 

2)Zainstalować Sabayona i przerobić go na Gentoo ?? - Korzyści szybko postawiony system, ale niestety system zoptymalizowany pod i586 więc i tak pewnie czekałoby mnie emerge -e world albo cholera wie ile zachodu.

3)Gentoo DVD i system postawiony z binarek ??? 

Normalnie nie było by problemu, postawiłbym system od nowa na livecd, ale niedawno przeniosłem się do Londynu i cholera - w tym mieście poza pracą rzadko jest czas na co innego, także nie mam czasu na długotrwałe grzebanie teraz.

Czekam na wszelkie sugestie.

Szczególnie interesuje mnie kwestia przeróbki Sabayona na Gentoo - bo to byłoby chyba najszybsze, ale mogę się mylić.

P.S. Mam nadzieję ,że temat nie zostanie zamknięty z dopiskiem : TO NIE JEST FORUM SABAYONA  :Smile:  bo to jest tylko jedna z możliwości, które rozważam i przyjmę wszelkie sugestie.

Edit by Poe

ort 

----------

## Raku

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> P.S. Mam nadzieję ,że temat nie zostanie zamknięty z dopiskiem : TO NIE JEST FORUM SABAYONA  bo to jest tylko jedna z możliwości, które rozważam i przyjmę wszelkie sugestie.

 

TO NIE JEST FORUM SABAYONA

 :Wink: 

A poważnie:

IMO najszybciej będzie zainstalować system z płyty Gentoo - stage3 to jakaś godzina grzebania. A później emerge -e i sobie rekompilujesz wg potrzeb.

----------

## Nomen

Chyba zrobie tak jak mówisz, a w związku z tym,że jeszcze mi obecny system jako tako działa to po podstawowej instalacji resztę dokończe używając chroot'a, pracując właśnie na obecnym systemie.

Po kilku restartach jak już będę uważał ,że nowy system nadaje się do pracy wywalę poprzedni i sprawdzę dysk.

A Sabayona to chyba wrzucę dziewczynie do laptopa, bo jej się bardzo podoba  :Smile: . ALL IN ONE  :Smile: .

Aha jeszcze jedno. Rezygnuję z Reiser4 na rzecz Ext3. Zastanawiam się tylko czy nie wrzucić ReiserFS na partycje

/var i /etc i jakie powinienem wtedy przyjąć rozmiary partycji dla : /, /var i /etc.

Dotychtasz używałem takiego podziału.

/boot ext2

/ reiser4

/home reiser4

Teraz chcę:

/boot ext2

/ ext3

/var reiserfs

/etc reiserfs

/home ext3

Nie wiem czy to rozsądne ,ale skoro reiserfs dziala szybciej na malych plikach to chyba to dobry schemat partycji.

Tylko jakie wtedy przyjąć rozmiary dla / , /var i /etc.

Szczególnie mnie interesuje kwestia żeby mi nie zabrakło miejsca na partycji /var podczas kompilacji.[/i]

----------

## Raku

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Teraz chcę:
> 
> /boot ext2
> ...

 

ale po co oddzielny /etc?

tam jest z 5 MB plików (u mnie w tym momencie 3,3 MB). Trochę bez sensu jest specjalnie na to wydzielać nową partycję. Wystarczy, że /etc będzie na partycji /.

IMO zamiast oddzielnego /var (skoro nie chcesz pozostać przy układzie /, /boot, /home) może lepiej wydzielić /usr/portage i /var/tmp/portage z reiserfs?

Na desktopie nie warto moim zdaniem robić zbyt dużo partycji, bo zysk z tego nie jest wielki (ja nigdy nie odczułem takiego), a tylko miejsce się marnuje. 

Jeśli chodzi o miejsce do kompilacji - OpenOffice potrzebuje podobno ok. 8 GB. Jak masz zamiar go kompilować, już wiesz, ile musi mieć /var/tmp/portage   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Jeśli chodzi o miejsce do kompilacji - OpenOffice potrzebuje podobno ok. 8 GB.

 

5 GB. Zaraz po emerge openoffice następuje sprawdzenie czy na partycji jest conajmniej 5120MB.

----------

## Gabrys

U mnie jest mniej więcej tak:

```

/dev/hda9             1,5G  291M  1,2G  21% /                 <- reiserfs

/dev/hda7             9,6G  9,0G  619M  94% /usr          <- reiserfs 

/dev/hda6             4,7G  1,8G  2,7G  41% /usr/local     <- ext3, bo tak został, już długo ta partycja u mnie jest

/dev/hda10            8,1G  5,9G  2,3G  73% /var         <- reiserfs

/dev/hda11            4,3G  1,2G  3,2G  27% /home      <- reiserfs

/dev/hda1              31M   25M  4,7M  84% /boot        <- ext2

                       38G   35G  1,3G  97% /home/quake   <- zaszyfrowany mój home (na ext3, reiserfs na zaszyfrowanej partycji nie chodził zbyt fajnie).

```

Jako, że niektóre rzeczy takie binarne (gierki, czy coś w tym stylu) zajmują bardzo dużo miejsca (kilkaset mb) a ładują się w /opt, no to mam dowiązanie /opt -> /var/opt

reszta chyba jasna, /usr/local jest osobno, bo to był u mnie zawsze katalog, w którym miałem rzeczy, które sobie sam kompilowałem i one zostawały po zmianie dystrybucji.

----------

## Raku

Panowie: o podziale dysku na partycję był kiedyś taki wątek na tym forum. Proponuję odgrzebać go, przejrzeć, i jeśli są nadal jakieś wątpliwości - wyciągnąć go na wierzch i kontynuować tam dyskusję na ten temat.

Zaraz połowa forum pokaże tu swoje partycje i argumenty za/przeciw, a przecież to już było...

----------

## Gregorentoo

 *Raku wrote:*   

> IMO najszybciej będzie zainstalować system z płyty Gentoo - stage3 to jakaś godzina grzebania. A później emerge -e i sobie rekompilujesz wg potrzeb.

 

Zdecydowanie popieram! Też miałem kiedyś stawiać Gentoo od nowa i dziękuję Bogu, że nie bawiłem się w stage 1, tylko skorzystałem z DVD, szybciutko postawiłem system ze stage 3 i doszlifowałem stopniowo do swoich potrzeb (zresztą z pomocą forumowiczów  :Mr. Green:  ).

Co do Sabayona nie wypowiadam się, bo nie próbowałem (a poza tym, to nie forum Sabayona  :Wink:  )

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Jeśli chodzi o miejsce do kompilacji - OpenOffice potrzebuje podobno ok. 8 GB. Jak masz zamiar go kompilować, już wiesz, ile musi mieć /var/tmp/portage

 

Niestety, ja miałem i mam ustawione /var = 10GB i przy kompilacji OpenOffice'a już dwa razy mi się zawiesił (po 3-4 dniach!!! kompilowania), więc ostatnio ściagnałem binarkę i mam spokój. 8 GB może być więc niewystarczające... Ale może to ja mam coś źle ustawione?... Pozdrawiam!

----------

